# Kassie, Purebred Maltese needs home - TX



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This cutie female Maltese nees a home. She's located at rescue near Dallas, TX.
Calls her a Maltese Mix but then calls her purebred; I think she looks pure to me! She is very cute. Unfortunately, she has cateracts; reason she was surrendered.

Rowlett, TX - Maltese/Maltese Mix. Meet Kassie a Dog for Adoption.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww poor baby, sounds like they got rid of her to avoid paying for her surgery. Worried about her with their pool my eye! We had a cocker that had cataracts and was blind, she did fine around our pond...Sad ,really sad,I hope she will find a rescue to take her and fix her cataracts...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I dont understand............ they couldnt do cataract surgery????? Plus it sucks I am all the way here and she is there.......................... I hope she finds a great home that will help her improve her health!!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This sucks reading this. Why didnt the owners pay for her cataract surgery??? Plus what really sucks is that I am all the way here and she is all the way there!!!! Plus with me already having three dogs its just not possible to help considering I am paying lots of money for meds. I hope she finds a an amazing home to be taken care of!!!!!!! she is so sweet looking


----------

